

10 Nobel Laureates who changed the world - LaDaDa
http://mashable.com/2013/10/14/nobel-laureates-changed-world/

======
LaDaDa
Dr. Banting (1920s) should have cracked the TOP10 for his work with insulin.
This research actually saved people.

